# In Eclipse variablen anzeigen ?



## TorstenW (7. Aug 2008)

Und zwar suche ich eine Einstellung in Eclipse die mir die möglichkeit bietet eine Variable 
irgendwo im Quelltext mit einem Doppelklick auszuwählen, so das mir diese Variable 
überall gemarkert wird um zu sehen wo Sie überall benutzt wird.  

Ich weiss das ich alles mit der Suchfunktion durchgehen kann aber das es diese einstellung gibt weiss ich auch. 
Weil ich im Studium immer so meine Variablen gesucht habe jetzt mit der neuen Eclipseintsallation gehts nicht!

Jemand einen Tip wo ich diese Einstellung finde ?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Aug 2008)

Das sollte per Default bereits eingeschaltet sein.
Ansonsten:
Java -> Editor -> Mark Occurrences

*verschieb nach IDEs und Tools*


----------



## SlaterB (7. Aug 2008)

in der Standard-Button-Leiste gibts auch einen Button 'Toggle Mark Occurances', sieht aus wie ein Stift/ eine Feder,
gefährlich nahe an den Editoren-Tabs, den klicke ich manchmal aus Versehen, dann ist das ausgeschaltet


----------



## TorstenW (7. Aug 2008)

Danke sehr!


----------

